# anyone see the 3 guys dump their boat infront of bluegrass??



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

was at buttonwood and saw 3 guys dump their boat in front of bluegrass. could only see their heads and a cooler floating out of sight. the rescue showed up after a while, but the guys floated past where i could see. just curious if anyone saw them get out alright??


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard about it, well see if its on the news tonight, hopefully they are okay..............Did you see how they dumped it ??


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

They fished a canoe out in front of the island at Ft. Meigs. I did not see anyone float by us. I did see an anbulance hauling balls across the Maumee bridge headed for St. Lukes so they got at least one out. You could not pay me enough to fish out of a canoe down there this time of year. I sure hope they got everyone out


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

A canoe??? I hope they're OK, but that's just not even sensible. What kind of moron....nevermind, not even worth talking about. 

Speaking of boating fools, I almost saw a fight this last Saturday. Anyone see/hear the boat fight just south of the conant bridge on Saturday around noon? I'm not sure how it started, if it was lack of boat control or a bad cast that pissed someone off, but some guy was bitching up a storm. A lot of F-bombs and then this guy actually pulled up next to the other boat, walked over on it and was screaming in his face. It was amusing.


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

well i guess im a moron for catching this hog in my canoe.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Nah, you're not a moron, your water's calm.

Uncalm water in a canoe is dumb. I've fished a canoe through 5' waves before, but I'm a patent moron haha. Fishing fools unite and wear life jackets


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a nice fish jb. The water I've seen around meigs in the last few days doesn't look like what you're sitting on in that pic though. And I wasn't singling out boaters with my post, it was just a couple recent situations.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

A canoe in calm water makes sense easy mobility etc----Useing a canoe in fast moving rapids and under currents w no life jackets makes no sense!!! 
I have seen alot of folks including little kids motoring fast etc while sitting in these high pedelstal seats boat over loaded etc, with no life jackets on???
I always wear a life jacket in the Maumee unless the water is low enough I can stand up in it,just for safety sake. 
It really is non of my business what other folks do, but it sure can ruin a good fishing trip seeing bodies floating past! It has happened before and it will happen again. 

Mike


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Lazy Eye said:


> A canoe in calm water makes sense easy mobility etc----Useing a canoe in fast moving rapids and under currents w no life jackets makes no sense!!!
> I have seen alot of folks including little kids motoring fast etc while sitting in these high pedelstal seats boat over loaded etc, with no life jackets on???
> I always wear a life jacket in the Maumee unless the water is low enough I can stand up in it,just for safety sake.
> It really is non of my business what other folks do, but it sure can ruin a good fishing trip seeing bodies floating past! It has happened before and it will happen again.
> ...



I don't which would be worse, a canoe in the fast moving river or a pontoon with a 9.9 on Erie in 5'ers? Saw that last year and could not believe what I was looking at. And to beat all, they had children on board, no one was wearing life jackets and they were fighting the lake trying to get into the Portage around the Jet Express. Just be safe and wear your PFD's when ever possible.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been fishing the Maumee River, fast water and slow, in canoes and kayaks for more than half a century. And guess what. Though I'll soon be 
70, I'm going to keep right on fishing the river by kayak. That's what those boats are built to do.

Jim


----------



## fbcoachfisherman (Jun 9, 2006)

Two men from Virginia, canoe flipped over when they were trying to set their anchor. Great news, they are fine.

Details here:

http://www.wtol.com/global/Category...Id=3650009&topVideoCatNo=14996&autoStart=true


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Yaaaa....anchoring in swift water in a canoe.....

I've been playing around with the idea of canoeing over to the island when the water is just on the high side of wadeable; I don't think that would be too Godawful dangerous. But whe it's raging I think I'l pass on the canoe.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

bassmaniac said:


> I don't which would be worse, a canoe in the fast moving river or a pontoon with a 9.9 on Erie in 5'ers? Saw that last year and could not believe what I was looking at. And to beat all, they had children on board, no one was wearing life jackets and they were fighting the lake trying to get into the Portage around the Jet Express. Just be safe and wear your PFD's when ever possible.


I was fishing a tourney in the portage last year and a similar situation happened. 3-5's were rolling while we were fishing the rock walls to the lake and this pontoon goes cruising by with about 8 people on board. My buddy and I were looking at them like they were crazy. They made it out about 100 yards and came right back in. No one on that boat made eye contact with us as they went back by...haha


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

BabySturgeon said:


> Yaaaa....anchoring in swift water in a canoe.....
> 
> I've been playing around with the idea of canoeing over to the island when the water is just on the high side of wadeable; I don't think that would be too Godawful dangerous. But whe it's raging I think I'l pass on the canoe.


The 10th rescue on the Maumee this year. I guess people never learn, or don't value their lives...

Boats were motoring at full speed up and downstream today as the water was rising. Lots of debris in the water, including some big logs. Had to keep an eye upstream when wading. Ramming a big log in that current can't be a good thing. 

Wonder if you can be ticketed if on Bluegrass when taking a canoe over there. Do the signs in sidecut only relate to wading over there? Shouldn't be too bad to paddle a canoe to the island in high water since there are a couple of good spots where you can tuck the canoe near shore for an easy exit.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, there were only to men in that that were in that coaneo...they were alright...cold , scared, and felling like dubmasses..Our boat was the one that fished them out...By the way,,, Whats the rules on snagged fisherman?


----------



## tony75 (Mar 14, 2009)

Me , a friend of mine and my wife were the ones who rescued the TWO MEN... The third was left on the island because there were too many in the boat to make it accrossed the river without flipping our boat..The "3rd" guy was with us, and he was a rescuer...not a victim. He jumped into the water with just carharts and boots on to push us off the rocks...I went back out after I dropped the victims and my wife off at buttonwood and got my friend....He was not a victim! I Promise!!

And yes, that friend of mine would be al capone!!


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Tony....Yes I was the one that jumped off so my buddies(that includes you Megg) could get them to shore in a timely fashion...And I was frozen, so think how bad it was for the two that were soaked head to toe


----------



## grouser68 (Mar 30, 2009)

I will be out there in this lil rig for the next few days.Had it on the Maumee 2 weeks ago for the first time, it was very stable, even stood up and fished, but the water was'nt rolling.If you see me, give me a big boy howdy wave. If you see me floating past.......cause I WILL BE FLOATING if I come out of it because I will be wearing my PFD, throw me a rope! Good to hear the guys were alright! I came out of a boat up there 7 years ago, lips turned purple quick!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

looks like it runs pretty good saw you at White St this morning then later going up river at the East end of Blue grass and back ,,I may have to get one for duck hunting seems like the price is right can you pick them up at the distribution point or do you have to pay the $400 shipping,,


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Okay, now I've seen everything and I want one of those Mokia's!


----------



## grouser68 (Mar 30, 2009)

roger23 said:


> looks like it runs pretty good saw you at White St this morning then later going up river at the East end of Blue grass and back ,,I may have to get one for duck hunting seems like the price is right can you pick them up at the distribution point or do you have to pay the $400 shipping,,


 I suppose you can pick them up there, I really don't know. When I first started inquiring about them I asked about a military discount, they said the shipping would be free, and it was.Theres just one thing the mokai can't help you with.......catch eyes out of the Maumee! I got skunked today!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool boat!

I googled it and found the Mokai home page and a VERY interesting bit of chat by some Alaskans who use them to cruise wilderness rivers, run on rotten ice, etc. It's here:

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php?t=2226

Jim


----------

